# slanted front opening terrarium



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Many years ago I had several designs for terrariums with a slanted front - probably published in the late-80's (maybe earlier), but I've seen similar designs since. Anyone know where I can find plans for such a design, or for that matter any interesting terrarium designs. I'm thinking about different designs and want to come up with something interesting and useful. Anyone?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Chuck,
Because I really like front opening tanks I have tried a couple different designs, slanted fronts being one of the. Of the different designs, these seem to be the easiest and cheapest. Without looking at my records this is my basic design.

Let's say you want a 16" cube with a slanted front. What I have done is take somewhere between 2.5" and 3.5" off of the top front edge compared to the demensions of the bottom. This way the bottom and top have the same width (16") but the top is basically that 2.5 or 3.5 inches shorter. Then without getting complicated and trying to figure angles just take your sides and subtract that 2.5 or 3.5 inches from the top part of the side. This way you have a side that has a bottom dimension of 16", a height of 16" the top of the two sides is going to be either 12.5 or 13.5 and this is how you get your angle of the front. 

Once all the pieces are cut it is just a matter of siliconing them together which can be done in no time and there aren't any hinges or anything else to worry about. 

This sounds somewhat complicated because I may not have explained it all real well but if you have questions ask away. For me, these tanks have turned out to be about half of what it was costing me to make an acrylic cube of the same size.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Nate

Could you post some pics? I have been thinking of building one also, 24"long X 18" high X 12" deep. Its the door part that Im not quite sure about.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Yes, I'll post pictures of one that I have that is empty right now. I'll try and get it up tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

You may have seen this (and probably have) but if not, Lars has some cool designs... http://hem.passagen.se/frogkeeping/ They are under the gadgets link along with several cool things.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

That plan is close, but there was a channel in the front and some ventulation. Frogs in the tank would deposit tadpoles in the channel. It was a very good design. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, if you find those plans, please share them... it sounds cool!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to get back with a picture, I've been pretty busy and then I had problems with my camera and had to go get a card reader. This tank design is very simple but works really well for me. There aren't any bells or whistles. For ventilation I drill holes where I need them and then do the usually ff proofing with mesh. The front is slanted just enough to keep pressure on the "door". The door just rests on the lower piece, although I usually add a small strip of plastic where the two meet to keep the bottom of the door from kicking out and then completely falling to the floor. I can't remember the exact dimentions of this tank but I think it is 20" long, 18" deep and 17" high. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

cool looking tank


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

YEP, I like that too


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

That's close, but what I really want plans for is one like http://www.rainforest-frogs.nl/shop/ind ... Path=50_71. Screen in front of a channel for tadpole deposition. The only chance I'd make is an addition thin strip of glass to keep the soil from running into the channel when you mist. 

One of these days in all my extra time I'll draw up plans. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Chuck,

I remember seeing those plans. Someone has a step by step set of instructions including all the sizes (& numbers) of the pieces of glass you need to cut to make it.

Does this ring a bell with anyone?

Melis


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is a slide front - have to put it through a translator:

http://www.bugweb.dk/terrarium.htm


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

this maybe:
http://hem.passagen.se/frogkeeping/COMM ... rames.html


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Chuck,

Putting a strip of glass along the front kinda makes the entire thing pointless as the main perp of the sloped floor is for drainage.

With these terrariums people use a number of things for substrate but they all have one thing in common that being they are of sheet form.

Peat plates
fern root
and now epiweb.

I'm not a fan of these tanks as it makes planting a royal PITA.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

None of those plans are quite right and I know I've seen it in the past. I may not have stated it properly but the strip in front doesn't go all the way to the bottom (meet with the sloping glass), there is a gap of 1/8-1/4 inch for drainage. That way there's enough soil (medium) to root plants and no so little that little would grow. The ones I saw never had sheet substrate, but I image that would be an option. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

ah I see... yeah that would work.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

hi,
didn't patrick nabors have it on his old web sight? it was part of something you had to down load about pumilio


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I was talking to Kyle about it and both of us remember seeing something like you were speaking about. Hopefully posting some of the other links might jog someone else's memory. 

Do you think it could have been on one of the Japanese sites?

Good luck, and I will try to keep my eyes open too.





chuckpowell said:


> None of those plans are quite right and I know I've seen it in the past. I may not have stated it properly but the strip in front doesn't go all the way to the bottom (meet with the sloping glass), there is a gap of 1/8-1/4 inch for drainage. That way there's enough soil (medium) to root plants and no so little that little would grow. The ones I saw never had sheet substrate, but I image that would be an option.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


----------

